# giving birth in Portugal



## sarstu

I am currently in the process of moving to Central Portugal and am 20 weeks pregnant...how do i go about getting information with regard to maternity hospitals/units and do i need to apply to give birth in Portugal. We are moving in April when I will be 28 weeks and are moving to Tonda in Tondela. all replies are very welcome even with info we have not requested.


----------



## silvers

Having a Baby in Portugal - AngloINFO Lisbon (Portugal)


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa

Hi there, just came across your post and wondered if your in Portugal now? I too am pregnant and will be about 28 weeks when I move out there and wondered how you have found it all so far!!

Any helpful advice much appreciated 

Good luck with your pregnancy.

M xx


----------



## sarstu

I am moving on the 23rd of April and am very excited.....so do not have any info as yet but will keep you updated as to our progress.......bar a couple of negative comments on other sites it all seems very very positive........I have a 6 year old son too who is very excited.....how about you?


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa

Cool well I wish you luck, and please do keep me posted! I am so very excited as are my kids, and I am actually looking forward to giving birth in Portugal it does not really worry me at all, this whole things feels very calming and right.
My other kids range from 9yrs upto 20yrs but my eldest wont be coming out straight away as he has to finish his Microsoft course! I am looking at the best way to get there as I will be taking our cats and dog with us, so that is fun at the moment looking up different routes etc.
Where abouts are you moving to? I will be a bit south of Oliveria Do Hospital.


----------



## silvers

Tondela is here.
Tondela - Google Maps


----------



## Margot

Many of my colleagues, all foreigners, chose to give birth in KUF hospital in Expo, Lisbon. 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa

Thanks for the info, I have now been out in touch with a midwife in the area I am moving to who does home births which is what I was hoping for so for the sake of €600 for his time and the paperwork I think it is worth it, and he comes highly recommended and speaks fluent English! Which may or may not come in handy depending on how quickly my brain can learn the lingo! Though at the moment I think very slowly as my brain is shrinking fast lol!!


----------



## Margot

I am sure it is handy, it will take you quite some time to learn Portuguese ) But good luck, I am keeping my fingers crosse!


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa

Thanks Margot! I appreciate it...I think i shall learn quicker once the baby is born lol, I learn quickly and there is nothing like being thrown in the deep end to learn ...

We are taking a few lessons prior to coming out but it is my intention to try and speak Portuguese at home when the children start learning it instead of speaking English! should be fun if nothing else!


----------



## boobella

Hi,

I know this is an old post- but fingers crossed. I am looking for advice on giving birth in Portugal and what I am entitled to being an EU citizen as I have had conflicting advice. Any real experience would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## silvers

Where do you live Booby? If it's the silver coast I can put you in touch with a brit who has just gone through it. She received the same care as if back in the UK and was all free.


----------



## boobella

silvers said:


> Where do you live Booby? If it's the silver coast I can put you in touch with a brit who has just gone through it. She received the same care as if back in the UK and was all free.


Hi,

I live in the Algarve not far from Tavira- would it be possible you could put me in contact with your friend via email.

Thanks


----------



## silvers

boobella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the Algarve not far from Tavira- would it be possible you could put me in contact with your friend via email.
> 
> Thanks


You will need to post a couple more times before I can pm you.
James


----------



## DrShelly

doulasdeportugal (@) yahoo . com

I'm a chiropractor in Porto who specializes in pregnancy as well if either of you need anything.  I wish you the best!!!


----------

